

Show HN: Assent.js - lightweight inline form validation - antinitro
https://github.com/adjohu/assent.js

======
antinitro
Quick note, I realise there are already well supported libraries that do this,
such as the excellent parsley.js [1].

This was a just for fun project to work on my coding skills! The approach is
different and it is very lightweight - working out at just 16kb before
minification and 5kb after.

Enjoy.

[1]: <https://github.com/guillaumepotier/Parsley.js>

